#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Abilify absetzen >

## Sandra Kawusch

Hallo Forenmitglieder, 
ich habe gerade mit meinem Arzt besprochen, dass ich meine derzeitige Medikation von 5 mg Abilify demnächst absetzen kann. Ich hatte vor circa 2,5 Jahren eine psychotische Episode, die circa 2-3 Wochen akut war. Ich bin sehr schnell in Behandlung gekommen und die Psychose hatte auch ziemlich eindeutige Auslöser in Form extremer Belastungssituationen. Drogen waren nicht direkt im Spiel. Ich hatte zwar als Jugendliche regelmäßig gekifft, aber der letzte vereinzelte Joint war schon über ein Jahr her. Hmm, versuche gerade zu schildern, was so die äußeren Umstände waren meiner Psychose, um meine Frage einzuleiten...Ich wurde dann mit Zyprexa im Krankenhaus behandelt, 15mg, die auch sehr schnell angeschlagen haben. Nach circa 10 Tagen wurde ich entlassen. Später, also circa ein halbes Jahr nach der Psychose, habe ich dann noch Abilify bekommen, ich glaube 15 mg, hmm, oder 10? weiß grad nicht mehr genau. Ich war sehr stark müde wegen des Zyprexa und hatte auch Unsicherheiten in der Form, dass ich mich nicht gut konzentrieren konnte und leicht verstimmt war. Irgendwelche psychotischen Symptome hatte ich in der Zeit danach nicht mehr. 
Nach langer Einleitung hier also meine Fragen: Wenn ich die Medikamente also demnächst (nach den Klausuren) absetze, wie lange dauert es dann, bis ich rückfällig werde, wenn das passieren sollte? Bzw. ab wann merke ich das Absetzen der Medikamente? Gibt es eine Frist, nach der man sagen kann, jetzt wird es unwahrscheinlich, dass noch mal eine Psychose passiert? 
Viele Grüße und ich freue mich auf Antworten!!!
Sandra

----------


## mandele

Hallo, ich hatte auch Abilify nach meiner bisher einzigen Psychose bekommen. Die ist jetzt 4 Jahre her..leider höre ich gelegentlich noch Stimmen..aber bin ansonsten gesund und voll belastbar..In meinem Fall haben mir die Psychiater immer abgeraten völlig abzusetzen und so laufe ich mit einer Minierhaltungsdosis von Seroquel und etwas Amisulprid rum. Leider kann einem niemand sagen ob man einen Rückfall erleidet, erts recht nicht wann..es gibt natürlich Auslöser, wie Streß , zwischenmenschliche Proleme und vor allem Unlösbare Probleme, Aufregungen etc..die einen Rückfall auslösen können. Die Regel lautet bei erstmaliger Psychose kann man, wenn nichts übrigbleibt nach 1 Jahr die Medis versuchen auszuschleichen..nach mehreren Schüben oder nach Residuen nach 5 Jahren..aber manche müssen ihr Leben lang Medis nehmen..es bestimmt der Verlauf und wie man lebt, wie man damit zurechtkommt und auch wie einsichtig man ist, will sagen ob man Symptome auch merkt..vor allem braucht man aber einen complianten Psychiater, der einem auch was zutraut und nicht nur Angst hat und nicht nur biologistisch drauf ist..letzteres sind aber die meisten..also viel Glück..toitoitoi

----------


## Sandra Kawusch

Hallo Mandele, 
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! Ich habe echt etwas Schiss vor dem kompletten Absetzen, andererseits will ich es unbedingt ausprobieren. Ich fühle mich auch gut belastbar, zumindest unter den Medis. Habe aber Angst, dass mein Gehirn sozusagen verlernt hat, alleine zurechtzukommen. Was sind Residuen? Kenne den Begriff nur aus der Statistik, da sind das Abweichungen vom Mittel, hehe, würde ja passen, Abweichungen von der Normwahrnehmung sozusagen. 
Mein Psychiater ist gottseidank so drauf, dass er mir was zutraut und hat mir eine ganz gute Prognose gegeben, ich glaube ihm da einfach mal. Trotzdem merke ich, wie ich mich, obwohl ich die Medis noch nicht abgesetzt habe, mehr kontrolliere, meine Wahrnehmung etc. Schon komisch. Die Medis setze ich dann nach meinen Klausuren Ende des Monats ab. Wünsche Dir alles Gute!

----------

